# Post Bee Cut Out - Use or Discard the Brood Comb?



## CoryM465 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nothing?


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

If the bees have been off the brood more than an hour it is dead any way. Throw them on foundation and one,piece of rubber banded comb. Just one. More than that and the beetles take over fast. Throw the rest of the comb in your freezer for 48 hours. You can use it one frame at a time rubber banded in hives or in swarm traps.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I most certainly would rubber band the combs into frames to save all that brood you can. I do not have hive beetles to fight, but a jumbled mass of broken comb sems perfect for them to successfully do their evil. Read fast on shb traps and good luck! Really neat pictures.


----------



## CoryM465 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

